# New goat breed



## MiniSilkys (Oct 4, 2018)

Has anyone heard of the new goat breed developed in 2010? Can anyone guess?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

does anyone know?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

Come on people, it will surprise you. I'm just waiting for someone to ask.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2018)

LOL I was waiting to see if anyone knew.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

They are called "Spider Goats"!!!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

Wonder what they are for?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2018)

I barely remember there was a story on this some time ago. 

That's all I have. lol


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh......gene insertion into goats such that they secrete spider silk protein in their milk. Spider silk protein has one of the highest (if not the highest) tensile strengths of any material. Silk protein can be used in bullet proof vests etc.

Goes back to about 2010, I think.

Just a little freaky for my taste!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Spider silk protein has one of the highest (if not the highest) tensile strengths of any material. Silk protein can be used in bullet proof vests etc.


I sure wouldn’t want to deal with a congested udder on a spider goat.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Oh......gene insertion into goats such that they secrete spider silk protein in their milk. Spider silk protein has one of the highest (if not the highest) tensile strengths of any material. Silk protein can be used in bullet proof vests etc.
> 
> Goes back to about 2010, I think.
> 
> Just a little freaky for my taste!


Yes.That's right.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I sure wouldn’t want to deal with a congested udder on a spider goat.


There is no silk in the milk. It is just the protein. It has to be refined many times before the silk comes out.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

One of the most important things about the silk that comes from the spider goats is in the medical field. The human body does not reject the products made from goat milk silk like it does other materials. Thick of the strongest artificial ligaments, sutures, skin grafts and many other things. The silk is stronger than Kevlar and won't melt like nylon.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

By the way, you can't have a Golden Orb weaver spider farm because the spiders kill each other. I watched the story of Spider Goats on Funny Farms on NatGeo Wild.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 6, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> There is no silk in the milk. It is just the protein. It has to be refined many times before the silk comes out.


I was just joking.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 6, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I was just joking.


I wasn't when I wondered how they fed the baby goats. I had to google Spider Goats to see.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 7, 2018)

Green Acres Farm, I tried to view your profile. I wanted to see what kind of goats you have.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 7, 2018)

MiniSilkys said:


> Green Acres Farm, I tried to view your profile. I wanted to see what kind of goats you have.


I raise Nigerian Dwarfs and a few Sannens.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 7, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I raise Nigerian Dwarfs and a few Sannens.


Green Acres, there is a new thread I wish you would view. A new ND owner has a 8 month old in labor! No vet avaliable. It was created by B&B Happy Goats.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 10, 2018)

Could you imagine mastitis in these goats? Try keeping one of these goats in a fence. LOL!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 10, 2018)

Goodness gracious,  i hate spiders, i have enough trouble getting  milk out of dwarf goats,  let alone milking a spider....goat...yikes, creeps me out !


----------



## Carla D (Nov 8, 2018)

Interesting thread. I remember hearing something about goat milk as being quite valuable in the medical field. Didn’t remember the term spider goat though.


----------

